
Show HN: Pyronos – Simple and sweet load testing module in Python - 0x01h
https://github.com/0x01h/pyronos
======
timlangeman
This looks interesting! One question:

    
    
      * I see the "-s" option allows you to specify the number of sequential requests.
    
      * Can you specify the number concurrent requests: ie 10 requests/sec?

~~~
0x01h
Thank you for your interest!

No, you cannot send concurrent requests using -s flag. :)

